# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Driver Development >  USBView USB LocationID

## mossi2000

Hi,

I'm programming with the FTDI JTAG DLL and FTDI D2XX driver.
The DLL needs the USB location ID for selecting/opening a device.

In an old USBview provided by FTDI one can see the USB location IDs, the newer versions on github (Microsoft) DO NO longer have this possibility / option.

Does any one have the sources for an older version  of USBView that has the Option "Display Location IDs". Probably from 2010...
I'd like to know how the location ID is calculated / or how I can ask Windows to provid it...

Thanks,

Axel

----------

